# I Just Got My First Serrasalmus Any Idea What Species?



## Brambeus (Apr 3, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Im new to the forums and allso new to the serrasalmus species, i just got mine last friday.

I am a fishkeeper from the Netherlands but there are not many actice forums in Dutch so i wanted to give this forum a shot.

I want to know what you guys think of my fish and what species it may be. I think it may be a rhombeus but i have spotted a greenisch line over the fish today and i dont know if rhombeus show that.

The fish is currently about 4-5 centimeters (1.5 inches).

Thanks alot in advance!

Kind regards from the Netherlands!

Bram.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell at that size, but appears to be a rhombeus... you will have to wait for it to grow to get a better ID


----------



## Brambeus (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks alot for your reply i allmost tought no one was active on the forum







I hope its a Rhombeus!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

This hobby has slowed down in the past few years, and so has the forum.


----------



## Brambeus (Apr 3, 2017)

Aaaah okay, thats a shame i have the feeling its getting more and more popular here in the Netherlands.

There are more and more rare species in the shops here that ive never seen 5-6 years ago.

Hopefully i will gain momentum in the US too!

Thanks for responding!

Bram


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

that is a very nice looking Rhom...i love growing out baby rhoms...


----------



## Brambeus (Apr 3, 2017)

Thanks man! i like him too


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

Rhom!! beautiful fish !!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Any updated pictures.


----------

